# Can Bell find out if I tether?



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

I am considering getting Ipad2s for my wife and me. I spoke with Bell and found out that my current plan does not have tethering and that I will be charged 3c/MB for tethering.

So, if I did tether my iPad2, how does Bell find out? I mean my iPhone has a data plan which is hardly used (500 MB), and I wanted to use at east some of that instead of just paying for it without any use.

Cheers


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Does the "Personal Hotspot" option show up in your iPhone's Preferences?

In the US, AT&T has been finding out people who tether, and forcing them onto Tethering plans... so I'm sure there's a way for Bell to figure it out...


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Last I checked, all data coming from or to an iPhone is treated the same, and the carrier has no way of knowing how much data was used on tethering vs on the device.

That said, the carrier can control if you have access to tethering. They can also see if your phone has tethering enabled or not.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

They certainly can. The amount of data you use will be their first indication, after that its pretty easy to confirm. As mentioned, they already are cutting people off in the states, even guys who aren't using the native tethering app.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

tilt said:


> I am considering getting Ipad2s for my wife and me. I spoke with Bell and found out that my current plan does not have tethering and that I will be charged 3c/MB for tethering.
> 
> So, if I did tether my iPad2, how does Bell find out? I mean my iPhone has a data plan which is hardly used (500 MB), and I wanted to use at east some of that instead of just paying for it without any use.
> 
> Cheers


they know.. unless you pay for it or have it as an option.. they will charge you..
download the free app
called my bell, i have 'my rogers' and it will say how much data has been used to date.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

fyrefly said:


> In the US, AT&T has been finding out people who tether, and forcing them onto Tethering plans... so I'm sure there's a way for Bell to figure it out...


AT&T goes beyond that and even disables the option. My iPhone 4 can't tether at all while on AT&T prepaid.


John Clay said:


> Last I checked, all data coming from or to an iPhone is treated the same, and the carrier has no way of knowing how much data was used on tethering vs on the device.
> 
> That said, the carrier can control if you have access to tethering. They can also see if your phone has tethering enabled or not.


Telus keeps track of my usage. Regular data shows up as "PDA Data" and tether data shows up as "Aircard Data". With my plan all my data counts as the same from my data plan. Some plans aren't like this so check first!


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Jason H said:


> AT&T goes beyond that and even disables the option. My iPhone 4 can't tether at all while on AT&T prepaid.
> 
> Telus keeps track of my usage. Regular data shows up as "PDA Data" and tether data shows up as "Aircard Data". With my plan all my data counts as the same from my data plan. Some plans aren't like this so check first!


Good to know. Rogers doesn't differentiate.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

tilt said:


> I am considering getting Ipad2s for my wife and me. I spoke with Bell and found out that my current plan does not have tethering and that I will be charged 3c/MB for tethering.
> 
> So, if I did tether my iPad2, how does Bell find out? I mean my iPhone has a data plan which is hardly used (500 MB), and I wanted to use at east some of that instead of just paying for it without any use.
> 
> Cheers


I believe that in Canada, you need a 1 GB data plan or more for tethering, which is actually a pretty smart move. Tethered devices like iPads and MacBooks can rip through much more data in the same amount of time as an iPhone can. That being said, the most I've used in a month so far is almost 3 GB, and that's tethering my MacBook nearly every day. I'm also on Rogers, but I think the principle is still the same.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

Bell, Telus, Rogers and Shaw = EVIL


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

John Clay said:


> Good to know. Rogers doesn't differentiate.


Actually, that's not true. It's spelled out quite clearly in your usage stats on your iPhone, how much data is used via iPhone and how much is via tethering. I believe they can indeed track this. However, what I was told by Rogers is they won't enable tethering unless your plan is for 1 GB or more due to the high usage and ultimate unpleasant surprise on your bill at the end of the month. So if you just increase your data on your plan, you should be good to go, at least on Rogers. The difference between 1 GB and 6 GB (as advertised by Rogers anyway) listed at the Apple Store was about ten dollars—quite worth it, in my opinion.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

fjnmusic said:


> Actually, that's not true. It's spelled out quite clearly in your usage stats on your iPhone, how much data is used via iPhone and how much is via tethering. I believe they can indeed track this. However, what I was told by Rogers is they won't enable tethering unless your plan is for 1 GB or more due to the high usage and ultimate unpleasant surprise on your bill at the end of the month. So if you just increase your data on your plan, you should be good to go, at least on Rogers. The difference between 1 GB and 6 GB (as advertised by Rogers anyway) listed at the Apple Store was about ten dollars—quite worth it, in my opinion.


Sure, the iPhone tracks it - but Rogers sure doesn't. My bill just shows the total usage by the device.


----------



## NFtoBC (Jun 24, 2011)

There are no plan limits for Telus tethering. You can thither without penalty on a plan as low as 500MB / month. Possibly reminding Bell of the competition will get you what you want with Bell.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

NFtoBC said:


> There are no plan limits for Telus tethering. You can thither without penalty on a plan as low as 500MB / month. Possibly reminding Bell of the competition will get you what you want with Bell.


500 MB is not a lot.. on average I use about 450 MB a month with out even tethering.
now with iOS 5 it is going to get worse - with all the cloud talk..
Rogers and Telus include it in your plan I would switch from Bell if that is the case.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Rogers does know, but at this time doesn't differentiate in billing.







John Clay said:


> Sure, the iPhone tracks it - but Rogers sure doesn't. My bill just shows the total usage by the device.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Thank you all for responding.



fjnmusic said:


> I believe that in Canada, you need a 1 GB data plan or more for tethering, which is actually a pretty smart move. Tethered devices like iPads and MacBooks can rip through much more data in the same amount of time as an iPhone can. That being said, the most I've used in a month so far is almost 3 GB, and that's tethering my MacBook nearly every day. I'm also on Rogers, but I think the principle is still the same.


Well, I was planning on tethering just the iPad, not the Mac; however I get your point - even the iPad alone would chew up data like there is no tomorrow.



jimbotelecom said:


> Bell, Telus, Rogers and Shaw = EVIL


Do you watch a lot of CSI Miami?



fjnmusic said:


> However, what I was told by Rogers is they won't enable tethering unless your plan is for 1 GB or more due to the high usage and ultimate unpleasant surprise on your bill at the end of the month. So if you just increase your data on your plan, you should be good to go, at least on Rogers. The difference between 1 GB and 6 GB (as advertised by Rogers anyway) listed at the Apple Store was about ten dollars—quite worth it, in my opinion.


Well, Bell will enable tethering even on 500 MB, but they charge 3c/MB for tethered data. Also, my cost increase to the next level from 500 is 6GB for $30, which means $30 per phone (my wife's and mine). Not worth it, considering I use less than 100 mb per month and my wife uses around 1 or 2 MB (yes, 1 or 2). That's why I wanted to see if I could tether without Bell finding out. I am paying for 2x500 MB per month and not using it at all. It seems unfair that I should pay a lot more just to tether.



macintosh doctor said:


> 500 MB is not a lot.. on average I use about 450 MB a month with out even tethering.
> now with iOS 5 it is going to get worse - with all the cloud talk..
> Rogers and Telus include it in your plan I would switch from Bell if that is the case.


Like I said, my usage (currently at least) is not high, but once the iPad is tethered, I may even approach 500 MB! I will mostly be on WiFi everywhere, it is on those very rare occasions when I am not near a usable WiFi that I would use data.

Anyway, looks, like there is no solution for this other than to switch providers - and I do not want to do that in the middle of my contract.

Thanks again, everyone.

Cheers


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Tilt I suggest you look at some family shared plan where you and your wife can share 500MB. One of the carriers must have a plan like that.


----------



## lyonsnet (Feb 19, 2008)

My iPhone plan with Bell is the $50/month (including 500GB data) plan. 
On the website it clearly states tethering is included on all plans of $50 or more, with a $0.05/MB for overage. 

I tether 3-4 times a week, and I've never had any additional specific tethering charges or gone over my 500GB.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

tilt said:


> Anyway, looks, like there is no solution for this other than to switch providers - and I do not want to do that in the middle of my contract.
> 
> Thanks again, everyone.
> 
> Cheers


Call Telus - if two are switching they will pay for the buyout and give you free iPhone 4Ss
plus give you 6GB per phone too per month
call them up, not to mention 400 mins per month and after hours free incoming etc..

http://www.ehmac.ca/all-ios-iphone-...ng-free-iphone-4ss-away-when-2-more-sign.html


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Joker Eh said:


> Tilt I suggest you look at some family shared plan where you and your wife can share 500MB. One of the carriers must have a plan like that.


Joker, we are already on a shared plan, each of us gets 500 MB.



lyonsnet said:


> My iPhone plan with Bell is the $50/month (including 500GB data) plan.
> On the website it clearly states tethering is included on all plans of $50 or more, with a $0.05/MB for overage.
> 
> I tether 3-4 times a week, and I've never had any additional specific tethering charges or gone over my 500GB.


Yes, but that is one of the newer plans. My plan is from 2008 where tethering is NOT included, and if I add it, I pay 3c/MB for EVERY MB, not just for the overage over 500 MB! The 500 MB does not cover tethering at all. So, I end up using maybe 100 megs of the plan and still pay for every MB I tether! Double-dip anyone?

If I convert my old pan to one of the newer ones, I lose some of the other perks I have been enjoying, so it is not worth it to change plans.



macintosh doctor said:


> Call Telus - if two are switching they will pay for the buyout and give you free iPhone 4Ss
> plus give you 6GB per phone too per month
> call them up, not to mention 400 mins per month and after hours free incoming etc..
> 
> http://www.ehmac.ca/all-ios-iphone-...ng-free-iphone-4ss-away-when-2-more-sign.html


Thanks Macintosh Doctor. I shall look at Telus's plans, but I do not want a free iPhone 4S. I want to pay full price because I need unlocked phones and I cannot jailbreak and unlock iOS5 on a 4S.

Cheers


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Something to consider: 3 cents/MB is equivalent to $30/GB, while 5 cents/MB would be $50/GB. Six gigabytes of data by these rates would work out to either $180/month or $300 /month, take your pick. To get 6 GB/month for $30 works out to about half a cent per MB, all things being equal. Even if you don't need 6 GB (yet), it is a far better price, especially when many telcos will charge $25 for 500 MB. Better hope you never go over. With tethering, the chances are much greater of exceeding the base amount. My wife and I just bit the bullet and have 6GB each, which brings our bills to between $70 and $80 a month apiece. Just sayin'.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

tilt said:


> Thanks Macintosh Doctor. I shall look at Telus's plans, but I do not want a free iPhone 4S. I want to pay full price because I need unlocked phones and I cannot jailbreak and unlock iOS5 on a 4S.
> 
> Cheers


switch - sell the phones as is and then buy unlocked phones


----------

